# Fake Gameboy game cartridges and how to make them?



## Leslie Suhm (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello, this is my first post, I am a new member, but I have known and used this site for a long time! 

I have a question today, on fake Pokemon games.

I have been looking online, http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...reen-Ruby-and-Sapphire-retail/1997250967.html <-- There actual... They are going anywhere from *$2.85 *to* $6.00* per game cart.

I want to know how to make them. Not to sell or anything, just for me and my friends to play. 

Also, I own all the games that I would make.

Please give me instructions or point me to a site that could help! Thank you!


----------



## migles (Nov 26, 2014)

what do you mean how to make them? do you want to make the chips? do you want to make the plastic cartridge? or the sticker?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 26, 2014)

You can't make them that cheap.
The best you could do is to get an old GBA flashcart without a menu (128Mbit or 256Mbit depending on how big your ROM is), flash the ROM you want onto it, and put a sticker on (and maybe put it in an original casing if you want a genuine look)
Those bootlegs aren't rewritable, the ROM is flashed onto them at the factory, even if you could find blanks (which you probably can't) you would need special equipment to flash the ROM, not sure if that equipment is expensive though.


----------



## Leslie Suhm (Nov 26, 2014)

Sorry for not being clear, the chips lol. I want to know how to make the chips


----------



## Leslie Suhm (Nov 26, 2014)

I dont care about money, that is nothing to worry about right now. I just want a hobby, and this could be one, if I knew how to make the chips.


----------



## purupuru (Nov 26, 2014)

Leslie Suhm said:


> Sorry for not being clear, the chips lol. I want to know how to make the chips


Chips? Start with thinly sliced potatoes and drop them into oil that's 360 degrees. Then take the chips out of the oil when they appear golden in color. I love making chips.


----------



## Leslie Suhm (Nov 26, 2014)

Funny... Maybe I'll laugh about that later..


----------



## Adeka (Nov 26, 2014)

fake copies can't trade with each other.  Attempting do so some will probably delete your save file

Just play them via emulator on the computer or use a flashcart and play on your ds

Honestly it's best to buy the real copies


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 26, 2014)

If the gameboy in the title means GB/GBC then http://reinerziegler.de/readplus.htm has details on how to make a GB game into a GB flash cart.

Homebrew GBA flash cart stuff is also available on the site, however it is considerably more troublesome and more limited than a normal flash cart and for a small run it would definitely be better to have a handful of flash carts instead.


----------



## Leslie Suhm (Nov 27, 2014)

Adeka said:


> fake copies can't trade with each other. Attempting do so some will probably delete your save file
> 
> Just play them via emulator on the computer or use a flashcart and play on your ds
> 
> Honestly it's best to buy the real copies


 
I have a Ruby and Sapphire that are fake, and they trade fine, all the time. They run as if the game was real, it really is amazing!

And thank you FAST6191 that is what I was looking for!


----------



## Bgoode2006 (Jun 1, 2018)

I know this is old and probably dead, but the link to reinerziegler is dead, anyone know any other detailed tuts? I'm wanting to make them to put unreleased games/demos on.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 2, 2018)

Heh, was working a few weeks ago when I last went there. Hopefully it will be back.
In the meantime though it is up on archive.org (if you are not familiar with the service it is well worth knowing about)
https://web.archive.org/web/20180510235007/https://reinerziegler.de/readplus.htm


----------



## ScottBeebiWan (Jun 7, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Heh, was working a few weeks ago when I last went there. Hopefully it will be back.
> In the meantime though it is up on archive.org (if you are not familiar with the service it is well worth knowing about)
> https://web.archive.org/web/20180510235007/https://reinerziegler.de/readplus.htm


I made a higher speed mirror of the site from archive.org that will be faster most of the time.
scottbeebiwan.tk/mirrors/reinerziegler/readplus.htm (edited because i accidentally typed the link wrong)

Note: If you find any missing assets on the site that *are* on archive.org, or you have a back up of them, contact me by email at [email protected] dot com.


----------



## Bgoode2006 (Jun 25, 2018)

Awes9me thank you both so much!!!


----------



## Dragowolf33 (Jun 9, 2019)

Hello. I have a question. Is there a way to make the plastic cartridges?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 9, 2019)

Dragowolf33 said:


> Hello. I have a question. Is there a way to make the plastic cartridges?


Most people would probably buy a bunch of cheapo GBA games and gut them for their cases, however that is easier said than done than it was in years past.

To that end you have three main options, the approach you take varying with how many you want to make and in what manner, possibly also what quality.

1) 3d printing became something mortals could do a few years back. Depending upon the printer and method used the surface finish might need some work, and you might need to finish something by hand or in a machine. Everything from shapeways to your local hackerspace/makerspace or local people looking to rent their 3d printer out will do here.

2) CNC. Take a block of suitable plastic, cut away with a machine until you have something of the right shape and size. More materials available here than most 3d printers, surface finish potentially far superior. Some of the same sorts of things as above will do this, as will many machine shops. You can buy your own too for sometimes less than a 3d printer (just about any mill you find for the same price as a cheap 3d printer will probably be better than said 3d printer) to as much as you like. Few people and places will be offering rentals in my experience but you should still be able to find something.

3) Injection moulding is something that can be done at fairly low volumes, though you will probably want to be in the 50 range before it starts making real sense. People have done it for years in the miniature figures and low volume board games worlds and time has made it easier still. More limited than CNC for materials but way more than 3d printing will allow, and if done even vaguely well will be a better surface finish than a basic 3d printer.

In any case you will need a computer model of the case. I don't see one on https://www.thingiverse.com/tag:gameboy_advance so you will probably have to make your own. The tolerances are pretty tight (see issues with GBA flash carts being too tight or losing connection) but nothing you could not do with a basic set of vernier callipers and a micrometer. Said tolerances are why I am not so inclined to point you at things like mould making using clay/cement/silicone/similar, though if you wanted to experiment then it is not an expensive experiment. If you have a manual mill then you could probably make one too but you probably won't and paying someone to make one for you will be far more expensive than buying anything other than a rare GBA game to gut for its shell, I don't tend to see them in schools any more either.
Some of the same people to have a 3d printer might also have a 3d scanner or touch probe but the former will only get you so far and if you are asking this sort of question then you will probably not find someone willing to let you use the latter.
Depending upon the procedure you end up using then you might have to build in allowances for the methods (you might have to lay a raft for the 3d printer, have a means to hold it down for the CNC, have sprue locations for the injection moulding) and possibly suffer the usual fun and games with setup of them or quirks with the machines. As you are not doing massive undercuts or anything like and wall thicknesses are low but still sensible you will probably be spared the really fun aspects.


----------

